# New to Christchurch



## Theversters (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi! We are new to CCH living in the Mairehau area. I have two children (5 & 2.5) - my husband has been here 7 months so is pretty settled but myself and the kids only arrived three weeks ago. So far really happy with our choice to immigrate but looking to meet new people, join a running club, have a mothers night off once in a while etc etc.

We are South African who have lived and worked in London for the past 11 years. Would love to hear from others in the same boat (new) or those who have been there, done that and this is how!


----------



## Kimbella (Jul 4, 2013)

welcome to Chch! I can't give much help on going about meeting new folks, especially other ex-pats as my kiwi family absorbed me completely, so I've never really looked outside my immediate circle. However, I do belong to another online group called InterNations and they *just* opened a Chch chapter, which had their first social meeting a week or so ago. You might consider opening a free account with them and seeing what's going on!

Cheers,

Kim


----------



## Theversters (Sep 15, 2013)

*Hi Kim*

Many thanks!

Will take a look.


----------



## Kimbella (Jul 4, 2013)

Theversters said:


> Hi! We are new to CCH living in the Mairehau area. I have two children (5 & 2.5) - my husband has been here 7 months so is pretty settled but myself and the kids only arrived three weeks ago. So far really happy with our choice to immigrate but looking to meet new people, join a running club, have a mothers night off once in a while etc etc.
> 
> We are South African who have lived and worked in London for the past 11 years. Would love to hear from others in the same boat (new) or those who have been there, done that and this is how!


Just got an email yesterday from that group I mentioned (InterNations), they are having their second meeting at Speights Alehouse at the Towe Junction tonight... short notice, but I just wanted to let you know that it seems this chapter is definitely trying to get things up and running!


----------

